# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Ключ для Касперского срочно нужен! Помогите пожалуйста!

## Кел

Помогите найти ключ для Касперского!

----------


## Romikjan

4CH4C-PPFDT-NFK4B-45R69       91-дневный пробный код активации для KIS 2014-2015-2016
25N3S-JKMS4-TTYKC-AKGMT      91-дневный пробный код активации для KIS 2013-2014-2015-2016
FSRGP-W2VZ2-H87BE-BV2KS     91-дневный пробный код активации для KIS 2012-2013-2014-2015-2016 Андроид 2PC
FQZ3R-RHXP3-EQ62A-SZDG9      91-дневный пробный код активации для KIS 2012-2013-2014-2015-2016 Андроид 3PC

----------

ivan_p (12.09.2021)

----------

